# Canadian Forces Packboard, Anyone use it?



## 171292 (15 Sep 2013)

Hello all!  I'm looking at assembling a custom rucksack consisting of the CPgear 64 pack as the main bag, and this packboard/ suspension system as seen here: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/CANADIAN-ARMY-RUCKSACK-BACKPACK-PACKBOARD-FRAME-NEW-UNASSEMBLED-/281155333445?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_2&hash=item417629ed45

Thing is, I've never seen this packboard or suspension system before.  The shoulder-straps look well padded, as does the waistbelt, the frame I'd most likely exchange for a Down East 1606 frame.  The suspension system looks similar to that of the U.S MOLLE ruck, as does the frame...

My question here is, has anyone here ever seen this in service before?  Because I can't find any info about this online, was this a prototype of sorts?

I mean, for $50, it seems like a pretty nice suspension system, but if anyone has any knowledge of this, I'd appreciate your 2 cents!


----------



## Ostrozac (15 Sep 2013)

That looks like the packs that were issued with the ERYX missile system. I never saw the packs in use -- in 3RCR we seldom humped the ERYX around, and never got missiles for it for live fires. But they were parts of the EIS for the ERYX, and they were in the platoon cages.


----------



## Michael OLeary (15 Sep 2013)

Ostrozac said:
			
		

> That looks like the packs that were issued with the ERYX missile system. I never saw the packs in use -- in 3RCR we seldom humped the ERYX around, and never got missiles for it for live fires. But they were parts of the EIS for the ERYX, and they were in the platoon cages.



Maybe you can use them for the grenade launcher.    ;D


----------



## PuckChaser (15 Sep 2013)

171292 said:
			
		

> My question here is, has anyone here ever seen this in service before?  Because I can't find any info about this online, was this a prototype of sorts?



Friend of mine has the suspension system mounted to his 64 pattern frame for the extra padding. Says it works well.


----------



## 171292 (15 Sep 2013)

PuckChaser said:
			
		

> Friend of mine has the suspension system mounted to his 64 pattern frame for the extra padding. Says it works well.



How stable is it?  From the picture given, it looks as though the padding will only fit on those types of frames..,


----------



## Shrek1985 (15 Sep 2013)

i wouldn't trust a plastic frame, especially in the cold


----------



## 171292 (15 Sep 2013)

Shrek1985 said:
			
		

> i wouldn't trust a plastic frame, especially in the cold



Well, what I would be doing is removing the shoulder straps and hip padding, and re-attaching them to a Down East 1606 pack frame, and the 1606 frame has already been proven effective in both cold and hot climates...


----------



## PuckChaser (15 Sep 2013)

171292 said:
			
		

> How stable is it?  From the picture given, it looks as though the padding will only fit on those types of frames..,



He took the plastic off, and it needs a little massaging but it fits on the 64 pattern frame.


----------



## 171292 (15 Sep 2013)

PuckChaser said:
			
		

> He took the plastic off, and it needs a little massaging but it fits on the 64 pattern frame.



Alright, so now that I know it can be done, I'm thinking about putting an order in!  Sucks that the shipping is almost $20, though...


----------



## Hughblong (5 Dec 2013)

I just bought a surplus pack (totally unused), but there are no instructions on assembly.

Yea, sure, I could just wing it, but I'm not that handy.

Anyone know where I can find assembly instructions? I did find the ERYX system training manual LOL.

THANKS!

Hugh


----------

